# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  doppio part time

## RAG10

E' ammesso fare due lavori part time in due diverse società per un totale settimanale di 46 ore (uno per 30 e l'altro per 16)?
Grazie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Lascio agli esperti il compito di risponderti ma credo che comunque qualcosa non torni. 46 ore sono superiori alle 40 "normali"

----------


## iam

> Lascio agli esperti il compito di risponderti ma credo che comunque qualcosa non torni. 46 ore sono superiori alle 40 "normali"

  ... fa sempre il modesto contabile.. :Stick Out Tongue:  
Io non sono certamento l'esperto che hai invocato, ma nel mio piccolo ti quoto, le ore possono essere max 40 settimanali  :Wink:

----------


## jahred

Scusate, pur accondiscendendo al fatto che l'orario normale è di 40 ore settimanali, l'orario massimo è però di 48 ore compreso lo straordinario, quindi ammesso che il secondo datore di lavoro acconsenta al pagamento dello straordinario per 6 ore (eccedenza rispetto alle 40 ore settimanali) e fermo restanto gli eventuali limiti disposti per lo svolgimento di lavoro straordinario, non vedo problemi.

----------


## simo572

Scuasate, non è il mio campo, ma non è vietato lo straordinario per il part-time?

----------


## luisac

nel part time il lavoro che supera l'orario stabilito nel contratto individuale sino al limite del tempo pieno è definito come supplementare, il lavoro che va oltre il tempo pieno sino al limite delle 48 ore settimanali è detto lavoro straordinario.

----------


## iam

> Scusate, pur accondiscendendo al fatto che l'orario normale è di 40 ore settimanali, l'orario massimo è però di 48 ore compreso lo straordinario, quindi ammesso che il secondo datore di lavoro acconsenta al pagamento dello straordinario per 6 ore (eccedenza rispetto alle 40 ore settimanali) e fermo restanto gli eventuali limiti disposti per lo svolgimento di lavoro straordinario, non vedo problemi.

  l'hai detto stesso tu.... il limite di 48 ore è compreso di straordinario!
ma non è possibile stipulare due contratti di lavoro che superino complessivamente il limite delle 40 ore "normali". 
Lo ha ribadito il Min. del Lavoro in un interpello dell'Ottobre 2006, anche se a mio avviso, si tratta davvero di un "bug" normativo poco comprensibile, perchè la norma sull'orario di lavoro sarebbe dovuta essere diretta ai datori di lavoro e CCNL (che non possono prevedere contratti di lavoro con orario superiore alle 40 ore), ma non vedo perchè un dipendente non possa liberamente scegliere di lavorare 23 ore al giorno (come fa Contabile  :Big Grin: ) con diversi datori di lavoro (come del resto è viceversa possibile combinando un rapporto di lavoro dipendente ed uno di lavoro autonomo).
Ma questo è...siamo nel Belpaese   :Embarrassment:

----------


## falcioni

non è vietato svolgere più lavori part time ( ne abbiamo più volte parlato nel sito). alcune attenzioni però occorrono: 
1) il secondo part time non deve essere in concorrenza con il  primo sottoscritto (nel caso  almeno ricevere autorizzazione dal primo datore di lavoro ....... chiaro se da una parte vendo le scarpe e dall'altro faccio i caffè ....... no problem) 
2) attenzione all'orario di lavoro relativamente a riposi giornalieri e settimanali: rispettare le 11 ore consecutive di riposo giornaliero (considerando i due lavori) e le 36 consecutive settimanali (idem considerando i due lavori) 
3) quindi comunicare ai datori di lavoro i due part time eseguiti .... proprio perchè questi possano verificare e rispettare i termini dei riposi 
(a parte che non ho ancora incontrato un ispettore che va a vedere i riposi effettuati ...... ma può esserci sempre una prima volta) 
per il resto no problem ......... 
ciao

----------


## iam

> non è vietato svolgere più lavori part time ( ne abbiamo più volte parlato nel sito). alcune attenzioni però occorrono: 
> 1) il secondo part time non deve essere in concorrenza con il  primo sottoscritto (nel caso  almeno ricevere autorizzazione dal primo datore di lavoro ....... chiaro se da una parte vendo le scarpe e dall'altro faccio i caffè ....... no problem) 
> 2) attenzione all'orario di lavoro relativamente a riposi giornalieri e settimanali: rispettare le 11 ore consecutive di riposo giornaliero (considerando i due lavori) e le 36 consecutive settimanali (idem considerando i due lavori) 
> 3) quindi comunicare ai datori di lavoro i due part time eseguiti .... proprio perchè questi possano verificare e rispettare i termini dei riposi 
> (a parte che non ho ancora incontrato un ispettore che va a vedere i riposi effettuati ...... ma può esserci sempre una prima volta) 
> per il resto no problem ......... 
> ciao

  su questo non ci piove...  :Smile:  
ma quindi tu dici che è possibile avere teoricamente un part time di 30 ore + part time di 25 ore settimanali?

----------


## RAG10

Io mi occupo dell'amministrazione e della contabilità di due aziende da aprile del 2008. Orario totale 46 ore settimanale. Rispetto i riposi dovuti. 
Mi chiedo, perchè mio marito può lavorare per la stessa azienda per 48 ore la settimana e io no? A me va bene così e finora nessuno mi ha detto niente. Ma il dubbio rimane.

----------


## iam

> Io mi occupo dell'amministrazione e della contabilità di due aziende da aprile del 2008. Orario totale 46 ore settimanale. Rispetto i riposi dovuti. 
> Mi chiedo, perchè mio marito può lavorare per la stessa azienda per 48 ore la settimana e io no? A me va bene così e finora nessuno mi ha detto niente. Ma il dubbio rimane.

  io non credo sia così infatti.....
anche tu puoi arrivare a 48 ore settimanali con ricorso al lavoro supplementare... ma in teoria non avresti potuto (dovuto  :Confused: ) avere due rapporti di lavoro che assomano a 46 ore di lavoro ordinario

----------


## falcioni

> io non credo sia così infatti.....
> anche tu puoi arrivare a 48 ore settimanali con ricorso al lavoro supplementare... ma in teoria non avresti potuto (dovuto ) avere due rapporti di lavoro che assomano a 46 ore di lavoro ordinario

  .... esatto concordo .....

----------


## jahred

Bè stando al tenore della domanda, io ritengo che la risposta sia si.
Ossia è ammesso fare due lavori part-time uno di 30 e l'altro di 16, ma non si possono stipulare due part-time per tali ore.
Un part-time di 30 ore, un'altro per 10 ore e le restanti ore straordinario.

----------


## RAG10

Vi ringrazio, volevo proprio sentire cosa ne pensavate voi visto che il consulente che ha fatto l'assunzione per il secondo lavoro non ha avuto niente da eccepire. Anch'io avevo dei dubbi. Adesso vedremo cosa fare. :Smile:

----------

